# Travel Advertising > Nightlife >  Nightlife in London

## peat

No other city compares with the Nightlife in London. With a number of bars, casinos and discotheques London's comes alive at the Night time. There are countless places to visit for making a fun time. *The Casino at the Empire* which is the largest casino in London is a must see. There are some cool discotheques in the city with world's renowned DJ's playing their numbers. The *Vertigo 42* and *Gordon's Wine Bar* are also favorites of London.

----------


## amryloa

The majority of pubs close at 11pm, though recent statute reforms allow premises to apply for 24 hour licensing. Some pubs have stuck to 11pm closing but chain pubs, bars (close between 12:30 and 1:30am weekdays, 1-3am weekends) and clubs (most close at 4am, some open until 7 or 8am) generally stay open later.

All around the city you’ll find traditional pubs with bizarre-sounding names like “The Dog and Duck”. Some may actually be chain pubs, mass marketed to get tourists in who want an “authentic” British pub experience and it can be hard to tell the difference from the outside. Although the tourist areas like Covent Garden, Leicester, Piccadilly and The Strand are clogged with a variety of pubs, it doesn’t hurt to get off-the-beaten path in order to find your true British pub experience.

For those looking for the trendy up-market bars for the rich and famous you should consider heading either to South Kensington to Collections or Walton street where you will see all the Chelsea crowds or take a trip into the West End and visit bars such as The Sanderson Hotel, Cocoon, Moose or a drink in Nobu on Berkely Square. Be advised that to be in mixed groups and be looking glamorous and prepared

----------


## mikehussy

London's vibrant club scene puts the city on the capital of cool. superclubs like ministry of sound, Fabric and heaven are among the biggest and best known places to party. For those who prefer a more intimate experience the DJ bars are where it's at.

----------


## heuzonanna

London is really very nice city where we can get all kind of need weather it is essential or luxury. Here we can get the hotel for stay, club and pub for entertainment, casino, church and many more thing. The atmosphere of London is really very cool and pleasure.

----------


## Steve

Oh Its a great day when I was in London .I enjoyed there a lot mostly in the night.Truly the city that never sleep that is london.

----------


## munizedward

The obvious is Central London. Plenty of hostels and hotels. Lots of bars and clubs open late especially around the touristy Leceister Square area, and Old Street area.

----------


## websunil007

I love london.

----------


## websunil007

I love london.
_______________________

----------


## Mahesh-Yadav

Absolutely, there's no comparison with London's night life.
The discotheques are really awesome, really love it. :-)

----------


## JerryBrown

I love London's pub. Great beer and friendly people, what more?

----------


## ankita1234

I heard about the EGG london pub house. It seems nice.

----------


## davidsmith36

No other city compares with the Nightlife in London. With a number of bars, casinos and discotheques London's comes alive at the Nighttime. There are countless places to visit for making a fun time. The Casino at the Empire, which is the largest casino in London is a must see. There are some cool discotheques in the city with the world's renowned DJ's playing their numbers.

----------


## Funny

I've never been to a London casino, but I'm sure it's amazing. At the moment I started to save money for the trip and earn in the online casino https://golden-slot.com. I used to be very doubtful about such games, but then I realized that I was wrong. In an online casino you can really earn a lot.

----------


## pukaka

These are things I have been looking for for a long time, sudoku online very lucky to read your information today, thank you

----------


## rebecca110

Kindly Tell me Ours Aim of Life?

----------


## benfischer

what is the best club in london in 2022?

----------


## SusanL

Wonderful night London!!! My love.

----------

